# Google maps Beam or "Cone of View" correct but Map arrow does not update for 500 meters



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Yes I have searched and searched for this answer... *
I have several Android phones ver 6 and 7
I have tried google maps beta 9.64.1








I have tried google maps standard 9.40
I have location services turned on
I have used figure 8 swim to narrow my beam (this narrows the beam and gets better accuracy so this is working) 
*They all have the same problem. *
So you open Google maps. 
It shows the Cone of view or Beam as it is called and the beam is wide. 
I then do the figure of 8 and the beam narrows. No matter if it is wide or narrow it is always pointing accurately in the correct direction... So far so good. 
I then put in an address 123 Alphabet Avenue Somewhere. 
it fires up the navigation side of Google maps. 
In Beta 9.64.1 it stays an round blue circle for 500 meters and does not give any indication of direction (ie a blue circle and no arrow) until you have driven 500 meters in any direction.
In standard 9.40 it shows an arrow straight away but the arrow stays static no matter which way you point the phone until you have traveled 500 meters in any direction. 
So beam has it figured but somehow this does not translate to the navigation side of the maps. 
*2nd problem. *
So you have traveled to your destination and the navigation side of maps has it all figured out... It is pointing the right direction that you should travel no matter what direction you point the phone. It is fast and responsive... Good on you google maps navigation. 
Now you enter a second address. Suddenly google maps gets amnesia on the direction that you were facing and the whole problem starts all over again. 
Beam still has it figured out but just not google navigation side of the app. WTF. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Photo 1 is 9.40 Navigation View
Photo 2 is 9.61 Navigation View
Photo 3 is Google maps Android app showing the beam or cone view pointing in the opposite direction to the direction of the arrow. 
Note the direction of the arrow does not change until you have driven 500 meters.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Welcome to the new Google Maps, it's a new feature and people have already expressed frustration to Google on this. You will have to orientate yourself for the time being or use Waze which still has the feature you like.

Google Maps now only shows you a header with the street you are on, and which street you should be heading towards to turn at the start. Good luck on Maps figuring your heading on a 2-way road. You'll have to use your bearings and markings on Maps to see if you're heading the right way or not.

I don't like the change either and expect it to be reverted sometime in the future.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

You can download a previous version of Google Maps if it's not working properly.

Edit: I didn't read your post close enough. Why not just continue to use the 9.40 version that works properly?


----------

